# code for rectal varicosities



## momo2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Help!

Does anyone know the ICD9 code for rectal varicosities?  I think this may really be rectal hemorroids, but that is how the surgeon stated it on the procedure note?

Thanks,


----------



## koatsj (Aug 27, 2013)

When you look in the index under varicose; vein; rectum...it points you to hemorrhoids.


----------



## BEARDOG (Aug 27, 2013)

Hemorhoids are varicose veins of the rectum. Use the 455.x ICD-9 codes (depending on the type-internal, external, thrombosed external etc)

Debbie, CPC, CGSC


----------

